# New member



## Mybabysgotit

Hey Everyone,

I found this site through investigation of some then perceived marriage issues, however, after reading some of the other posts, my issues/problems don't seem so bad at all.

Hope I can help out others.


----------



## MattMatt

Hi! Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Issues are issues, no matter how big or small they are bothersome. Small issues can fester into big issues, so feel free to discuss whatever is on your mind.


----------

